# Web Service - Was muss ich lernen?



## christoph (4. Jul 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte gerne ein Java Programm schreiben, dass mit einem Web Service eines Anbieters kommuniziert.

Der Anbieter rät, zur Nutzung ausreichende Kenntnisse in SOAP und XML zu haben, und eine Anwendung schreiben zu können, die über das Internet mit dem sicheren HTTP Protokoll kommunizieren kann.

Was muss ich hierfür lernen?

Ich kann mittlerweile ganz passabel in Java programmieren, hatte schon mit der URL-Klasse zu tun und habe httpunit verwendet. Robuste Kenntnisse mit der Internet Kommunikation habe ich allerdings nicht. 


Ist es z.B. ausreichend, zu wenig oder gar des Guten zu viel, das Java Web Services Tutorial durchzuarbeiten? ( java.sun.com/webservices/docs/1.5/tutorial/doc/index.html )

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Schöne Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jul 2005)

wäre gut, wenn du das durcharbeiten würdest!

fürn anfang reicht vielleicht auch

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-soap-axis.htm

wenn du nur einen "gutmütigen" Webservice aufrufen willst kannst du bei verwendung von Axis u.U. ganz ohne XML/SOAP auskommen, weil dir von dem Tool "Client-Stubs" erzeugt werden => d.h. du rufst nur eine Java-Methode auf


----------



## christoph (4. Jul 2005)

vielen Dank, klasse Link!  :toll: 

Diese Seite scheint mir extrem hilfreich zu sein!


----------

